
Elon Musk, Ryan Mac and Bad Faith Journalism - I_HALF_CATS
https://medium.com/@voshart/elon-musk-ryan-mac-and-bad-faith-journalism-6c8c46f53277
======
I_HALF_CATS
I think most people assumed that Elon was communicating with BuzzFeed in bad
faith and the senior tech reporter was acting in good faith ... but consider
the alternate perspective. The reporter had spent several years provoking
Elon, Grimes and Grimes’s mother with unprofessional tweets. As the article
describes, the reporter he was out to get Elon and threw him under the bus at
the first opportunity.

The BuzzFeed piece frames Elon as a thin-skinned and erratic with a series of
small and misleading reporting errors.

Google Docs footnoting BuzzFeed's reporting errors:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nIi1riFnHmNTdzP5kiHuaV3H...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nIi1riFnHmNTdzP5kiHuaV3HtfyZm1jvQ8O-8XKevug/edit?usp=sharing)

